# broke



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just paid 12.5 for a multigrain toast loaf... !!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I just paid 12.5 for a multigrain toast loaf... !!!!


No more toast for you then.....that's about same price as in the UK nothing for it you will just have to eat aaysh baladi


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I grew to like the baladi bread very quickly, when Abu Ashara started to charge stupid money for toast bread!!


----------

